# She's All Fin!



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, her fins are sooo long! She's very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## myangel2006 (Mar 8, 2010)

she is very pretty


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Adorable. What's her name?


----------



## myangel2006 (Mar 8, 2010)

shes just struting her stuff good luck a beauty


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

ooh shes pretty!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

are you sure its a she? could be a very young veiltail.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah her fins are really really long are you sure?


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Her name is Siren. 

And I'm not 100% certain but in comparison to my other 3 females her body is tiny.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

all depends on age though. in relation, when "her" body is the size of the other females the fins will be male length... if you get me... im pretty certain its a very young male veil.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Does she have an ovipositor?


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG...SO hard to see on her. But she does have one, yes. I tried and tried to take a pic but she's too fast. lol Oh and the yellowish 'egg lump' under her is more pronounced as well.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Best pic I could get. She wasn't into the whole picture thing atm.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, she looks like a female to me. You'll just have to wait a couple months to see if the fins grow a lot.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

lets take bets now so and see in 3 months time 
she's an amazing female, if she really is a she lol im confused haha


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL For sure! I know, I'm even a little confused by her fins. I'm sure I saw the little tube but yes, we'll wait and see. 

And all this confusion over my free girl that the kindly stranger bought for me. lol Too funny.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure she's a female. 

I've seen VT females like that. (especially on Aquabid) That is what a correct VT girl looks like.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

It definitely looks like a girl to me. I have a young girl with longer fins, and I am 100% she is a she. You can also tell by the body shape. To me, the body shape looks like that of a female.

Only time will tell though


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

When I was first looking at her I thought she must be a male... but then I took a good look at my VT girls (all 6) and one of mine has some rather long fins as well, and she definitely a girl.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

She definitely looks like a girl to me, her body is shaped more female-ish. She just is a healthy girl with beautiful fins!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Neelie said:


> lets take bets now so and see in 3 months time


haha going by your new thread i guess i won that bet :lol: lol
must be a spade tail though. never seen one before! very pretty shape! like a heart


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

She looks like a little version of my Buster! Love her!


----------

